# Computer freezes for a few seconds then beeps once?



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Been happening for probably around a month now, just lags a few secs then beeps and returns to normal. Anyone have any clue why this would happen?


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

From what I know it could be many things, sadly. You should post that ( and your computer specs.) on some hardware specialized forum, that's what I do then my PC plays games on me.
You can scan for malwares first with program like Malwarebytes. Check your computer temperatures with HWMonitor http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html Could be overheating. Or maybe you installed some 3rd party software, driver or a hardware over past month in your computer and it conflicts with it.
Does it happen just any time or then you're doing something in particular ?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Happens when I'm on google chrome but I don't think that would be the cause. I accidentally downloaded a virus from softonic (norton say's the site is safe so be careful) called pc performer (redirected download :/), not heard of it causing any other problems other than popping up and tricking people into buying it. I guess I'll post on a tech site, thanks for the suggestion . 


Edit:
All my temps are under 40 degrees, my motherboard was screwed in loose (don't think I've fixed the problem properly since not got the proper screwdrivers needed) so could be that. I'll buy a screwdriver set or something if it keeps happening and tighten it.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Your CPU or video card is probably overheating or hardware wasn't properly installed. Like FrozenCube said, you should try monitor your temperatures whenever it starts to lag. And make sure everything inside is inserted correctly :3


----------



## hellinnorway (Aug 6, 2011)

You may have a registry problem. Here's a link to scan your computer's registry for free. http://www.newregistrycleaner.com/ If there's a registry error I'd recommend Winzip's free registry optimizer. www.winzip.com/*registry*-optimzer


----------

